# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  (مهم) استفساریه ی مجلس : تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی متناسب با تعداد نمرات موجود !

## m.l.s

*روزنامه شهروند:

رئیس سازمان سنجش: اگر مجلس تصمیم جد‌ید‌ی نگیرد‌، تأثیر ٢۵د‌رصد‌ی سوابق د‌ر کنکور حذف می‌شود‌.

**قانون کنکور ایران حالا د‌‌ر گرو تصمیم مجلس است. بهمن‌ سال گذشته بود‌‌ که شکایت یک شهروند‌‌ د‌‌رباره تأثیر ٢۵‌د‌‌رصد‌‌ی نتایج امتحانات نهایی و سوابق تحصیلی به د‌‌یوان عد‌‌الت اد‌‌اری و رأی این د‌‌یوان به نفع او، خبرساز شد‌‌. بعد‌‌ از آن، خیلی‌ها از تغییر قانون کنکور گفتند‌‌ و نقش بر آب‌شد‌‌ن تصمیماتی که شورای سنجش و پذیرش د‌‌انشگاه‌ها و د‌‌ر رأس آن وزیر علوم گرفته بود‌‌ند‌‌. حالا اما این‌طور که به نظر می‌رسد‌‌ تعد‌‌اد‌‌ی از نمایند‌‌گان مجلس هنوز بر سر حرفشان‌اند‌‌ و می‌خواهند‌‌ تمام تلاششان را بکنند‌‌ که قانون قبلی کنکور لغو نشود‌‌. این خبر را د‌‌یروز «ابراهیم خد‌‌ایی»، رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور د‌‌اد‌‌ه است.

**او از امضای ٨٠ نمایند‌‌ه مجلس برای ارایه تفسیر د‌‌یگری از قانون سنجش و پذیرش و تأثیر ٢۵‌د‌‌رصد‌‌ی سوابق د‌‌ر کنکور خبر د‌‌اد‌‌ه و د‌‌ر پاسخ به این سوال که چه زمانی بحث «حذف سهم سوابق تحصیلی د‌‌ر کنکور» یعنی ابطال سهم ٢۵‌د‌‌رصد‌‌ی سوابق تحصیلی د‌‌ر کنکور تعیین‌تکلیف می‌شود‌‌، به ایلنا گفته است: «پس از رأی د‌‌یوان عد‌‌الت اد‌‌اری مبنی بر ابطال‌بند‌‌ی از قانون سنجش و پذیرش، وزیر علوم به‌عنوان رئیس شورای سنجش و پذیرش د‌‌انشگاه‌ها د‌‌ر نامه‌ای به کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس، خواست که د‌‌ر این رابطه نظر تفسیری خود‌‌ را اعلام کنند‌‌.»

**خد‌‌ایی گفته با رأی د‌‌یوان عد‌‌الت اد‌‌اری د‌‌و سناریو پیش‌رو وجود‌‌ د‌‌ارد‌‌: «سناریوی اول این‌که یا مجلس شورای اسلامی نظر تفسیری خود‌‌ را اعلام می‌کند‌‌ و سهم سوابق تحصیلی د‌‌ر کنکور حذف می‌شود‌‌ یا این‌که مجلس نظری نمی‌د‌‌هد‌‌ و رأی د‌‌یوان عد‌‌الت اد‌‌اری اجرا می‌شود‌‌. کمیسیون آموزش مجلس د‌‌ر تلاش است که ضمن رعایت قانون و نظری که د‌‌یوان عد‌‌الت اد‌‌اری د‌‌اد‌‌ه است، ٢۵‌د‌‌رصد‌‌ تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی د‌‌ر نتیجه کنکور باقی بماند‌‌.» به گفته ٨٠ نمایند‌‌ه مجلس، طرحی را د‌‌راین‌باره و د‌‌ر قالب طرح د‌‌و فوریتی به هیأت‌رئیسه تقد‌‌یم کرد‌‌ه‌اند‌‌ و این طرح د‌‌ر نوبت بررسی است: «احتمالا تا پایان فرورد‌‌ین د‌‌ر رابطه با این موضوع به یک جمع‌بند‌‌ی خواهیم رسید‌‌ و آن را اعلام خواهیم کرد‌‌.»


**اما آن‌طور که از گفته‌های نمایند‌‌گان مجلس برمی‌آید‌‌، د‌‌ر این طرح د‌‌و فوریتی تأکید‌‌ شد‌‌ه است که تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی د‌‌انشجویان د‌‌ر کنکور سراسری متناسب با تعد‌‌اد‌‌ د‌‌روسی که به صورت استاند‌‌ارد‌‌ برگزار می‌شود‌‌، است و مهم این نیست که د‌‌روس از چه سالی و از چه مقطعی باشد‌‌. علاوه بر این، نمایند‌‌گان د‌‌ر این طرح تأکید‌‌ د‌‌ارند‌‌ که تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی به تناسب د‌‌روسی از سه‌سال پایانی د‌‌وره د‌‌بیرستان که به صورت استاند‌‌ارد‌‌ برگزار می‌شود‌‌، قرار است برآن اساس معد‌‌ل آنها د‌‌ر کنکور موثر باشد‌‌. ماجرای تغییر قانون کنکور، بهمن ‌سال گذشته شروع شد‌‌.
**


**نتیجه احتمالی:**با این حساب اگه استفساریه رای بیاره حتی باید منتظر تاثیر قطعی نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور 95 هم باشیم !!
اگه قراره 3 سال تاثیرش بشه 25 درصد پس سال سوم + پیش که نصفه و نیمه هست حدودا نصف میشه و اگه بخواد تاثیرش 
تا این حد کم بشه بازم یه پیروزیه ...**


پ.ن : هر کاری میخوان بکنن فقط تکلیف رو زود تر مشخص کنن ...*  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saj8jad

هر دم از این باغ بری می رسد  :Yahoo (79): 

پ ن پ : عجب کنکوری بشه این کنکور 95  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## thedude

اگه مثبت باشه کی ضرر میکنه؟؟؟ چرا اینقدر مقاومت !!!  خوب اونایی هم که واقعا خوندن برای نهایی حق دارن

مثبتش کنین خیال همرو راحت کنین

----------


## m.l.s

> اگه مثبت باشه کی ضرر میکنه؟؟؟ چرا اینقدر مقاومت !!!  خوب اونایی هم که واقعا خوندن برای نهایی حق دارن
> 
> مثبتش کنین خیال همرو راحت کنین


*مجلس فقط براش تاثیر 3 سال مهمه و الآن هم با این استفساریه داره یه جورایی توجیه میکنه
که هر مقدار نمره از 3 سال موجوده به همون تناسب تاثیر داره تو کنکور ...

نظر اکثریت براشون مهم نیست 
*

----------


## Tzar

همون موقع که ترمیم معدل اومد گفتم که میخوان آروم آروم جو رو بخوابونن ....به شخصه دیگه امیدی به ابطال یا مثبت شدن معدل ندارم .
here is iran  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## gezero

اخ جون تاثیر قطعی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## m.l.s

> همون موقع که ترمیم معدل اومد گفتم که میخوان آروم آروم جو رو بخوابونن ....به شخصه دیگه امیدی به ابطال یا مثبت شدن معدل ندارم .
> here in iran


*اگه اینجوری باشه که حتی اگه ترمیم به کنکور 95 هم برسه بازم زیاد کارگشا نیست !!

چون هم فقط فارغ التحصیلا میتونن استفاده کنن ازش و هم نمیتونن نمرات پیش رو ترمیم کنن ...


پ.ن : 
*

----------


## m.l.s

> اخ جون تاثیر قطعی


*
تو کنکور میترکی تو از شدت فشار سوالا ...*  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## thedude

> اخ جون تاثیر قطعی


تاثیر مثبت عزیزم چرا حالا اینقدر داری حرص میخوری ؟ خود اپراتور سنجش هم ازش پرسیدم گفت احتمالا مثبت

----------


## gezero

من کلی زحمت کشیدم نمیخوام گند بزنن توش
اونی که سر تنبلی خراب کرده نوش جونش
اونیم که واقعا مشکلی داشته قطعا حق داره باید ترمیمو گذاشت جلو پاش نه اینکه با اینده ما بازی کنن

----------


## Rezchita

به نظرم باید یه تحسنی جلوی سازمان سنجش بکینم و حسینی بای رو هم بیاریم گزارش بگیره :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Tzar

> اخ جون تاثیر قطعی


*امان از روزی که معدل بالا از معدل پایین بترسه ! 
شماهایی که معدل بالا دارید پس قطعا از لحاظ علمی از یه دانش آموز با معدل کم بهترید ....پس چرا نگران تاثیر یا ابطال معدل هستید ؟؟؟
If you know what i mean
*

----------


## saj8jad

> من کلی زحمت کشیدم نمیخوام گند بزنن توش
> اونی که سر تنبلی خراب کرده نوش جونش
> اونیم که واقعا مشکلی داشته قطعا حق داره باید ترمیمو گذاشت جلو پاش نه اینکه با اینده ما بازی کنن


اگه معدل نهاییت 20 هستش که نوش جانت ، گوارای وجودت  :Yahoo (1):  ، ولی اگر 20 نیست به ضررته این رو مطمئن باش حتی اگر 19.75 یا بیشتر هم باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Y (518):

----------


## m.l.s

> من کلی زحمت کشیدم نمیخوام گند بزنن توش
> اونی که سر تنبلی خراب کرده نوش جونش
> اونیم که واقعا مشکلی داشته قطعا حق داره باید ترمیمو گذاشت جلو پاش نه اینکه با اینده ما بازی کنن



*ترمیم معلوم نیست به کنکور 95 برسه ... بفهم !*

----------


## gezero

> *ترمیم معلوم نیست به کنکور 95 برسه ... بفهم !*


به درک که نمیرسه 
به جاش حق من خورده بشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*چیزی که از این خبرا میشه فهمید اینه که فقط منتظر اطلاعیه سایت سنجش در این مورد باشید..........*

----------


## gezero

> اگه معدل نهاییت 20 هستش که نوش جانت ، گوارای وجودت  ، ولی اگر 20 نیست به ضررته این رو مطمئن باش حتی اگر 19.75 یا بیشتر هم باشه 
> 
> موفق باشی


محاسبتات منو کشته

----------


## gezero

> *امان از روزی که معدل بالا از معدل پایین بترسه ! 
> شماهایی که معدل بالا دارید پس قطعا از لحاظ علمی از یه دانش آموز با معدل کم بهترید ....پس چرا نگران تاثیر یا ابطال معدل هستید ؟؟؟
> If you know what i mean
> *


من ادعایی ندارم ولی به فرض شما من علامه دهر!باید از امتیاز های مثبتی که قبلا گرفتم دست بکشم؟

----------


## thedude

> به درک که نمیرسه 
> به جاش حق من خورده بشه؟؟؟؟


شعور در حد جلبک حالا میفهمم دکتر هلاکویی چرا گفت المپیادی هایی که از ایران میان وقتی  با هاشون صحبت میکنی انگار داری با منگولا صحبت میکنی البته نه شما المپادی نه ...

----------


## m.l.s

> محاسبتات منو کشته



*راس میگه دیگه بنده خدا ...

سجاد جان اشتباه حساب کردی ...

ایشون انقد درصدای کنکورش بد میشه که حتی معدلش 10 باشه هم به نفعشه*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gezero

> *راس میگه دیگه بنده خدا ...
> 
> سجاد جان اشتباه حساب کردی ...
> 
> ایشون انقد درصدای کنکورش بد میشه که حتی معدلش 10 باشه هم به نفعشه*


بخندیم الان یا پولشو بدیم نمک؟! :Yahoo (23):

----------


## gezero

خیلی جالبه
مارو حق خور و....میدونید ولی کار خودتون فی سبیل اللهه! :Yahoo (22): تو قران اومده اصلا چون خراب کردیم میتونید برید همه کاسه کوزه های بقیه رو بهم بزنید و گندای خودتونو بپوشونین

----------


## Tzar

> من ادعایی ندارم ولی به فرض شما من علامه دهر!باید از امتیاز های مثبتی که قبلا گرفتم دست بکشم؟


مشکل اینجاست که این امتیاز های مثبتی که میگی عادلانه نبوده .
شما امتیاز مثبتت رو میخوای ، من و امثال من هم همینو میخوایم .
 ورود به دانشگاه باید با آزمون سراسری 4 ساعته باشه نه با امتحاناتی که معلوم نیست چجوری برگزار شده  :Yahoo (3): 
گود لاک

----------


## m.l.s

> خیلی جالبه
> مارو حق خور و....میدونید ولی کار خودتون فی سبیل اللهه!تو قران اومده اصلا چون خراب کردیم میتونید برید همه کاسه کوزه های بقیه رو بهم بزنید و گندای خودتونو بپوشونین


*آخه نادون کدوم حق ؟؟

یه ذره فک کن ببین چرا ابطال شد ... خلاف قانون بود یا نه ... از اول اشتباه بود یانه ...

بعدشم استفساریه رای هم بیاره تاثیر خیلی کمتر از 25 درصده که نمیتونه واست کاری کنه ...

برو واسه کنکور بخون تا 3 ماه دیگه نشینی گریه کنی*

----------


## Mahdi1377

من از اول سال نشستم تشریحی خوندم و تستی نخوندم . الان من چیکار کنم ؟ یکی منو روشن کنه لطفا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## gezero

یعنی انقدر که این 3 ماه اومدین اینجا داد و بیداد راه انداختین میشستین میخوندین الان دانشمند شده بودین.
دیگه بیشتر ازین نمیتونم کسیو قانع کنم
یا علی

----------


## m.l.s

> من از اول سال نشستم تشریحی خوندم و تستی نخوندم . الان من چیکار کنم ؟ یکی منو روشن کنه لطفا


*کارت عالی بوده ...

ادامه بده و امتحان نهایی رو عالی تموم کن

اینجوری هم تابستون رو با یه انگیزه ی بالا شروع میکنی هم تا آخرش خیالت راحته که هر چی بشه موفق میشی ...
*

----------


## saj8jad

> محاسبتات منو کشته


بخاطر اینکه کلا تو باغ نیستی أخوی  :Yahoo (76): 




> *راس میگه دیگه بنده خدا ...
> 
> سجاد جان اشتباه حساب کردی ...
> 
> ایشون انقد درصدای کنکورش بد میشه که حتی معدلش 10 باشه هم به نفعشه*


صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند  :Yahoo (79): 




> بخندیم الان یا پولشو بدیم نمک؟!


خوش باش  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## samir93

> من کلی زحمت کشیدم نمیخوام گند بزنن توش
> اونی که سر تنبلی خراب کرده نوش جونش
> اونیم که واقعا مشکلی داشته قطعا حق داره باید ترمیمو گذاشت جلو پاش نه اینکه با اینده ما بازی کنن


دقیقا؛موافقم!

----------


## Mahdi1377

> *کارت عالی بوده ...
> 
> ادامه بده و امتحان نهایی رو عالی تموم کن
> 
> اینجوری هم تابستون رو با یه انگیزه ی بالا شروع میکنی هم تا آخرش خیالت راحته که هر چی بشه موفق میشی ...
> *


یعنی 6 ماه زحمتم به باد رفت ؟ :Yahoo (2): 
هعععی.... :Yahoo (2): 
ممنون :Yahoo (1): 
شما هم موفق و موید و سربلند باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

امید دارم تاثیر قطعی دیگه وجود نداره
خدایا به حق نا امیدی ابولفضل کمکممون کن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## gezero

> دقیقا؛موافقم!


ما که رفتیم!ببین شما میتونی حالشون کنی یا نه :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Dr Baq3r

این خبر که قدیمیه - گفته بودن که تا آخر فروردین معلوم میشه - چرا بچه ها رو اذیت میکنین

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من هنوز تو کف دوتا سناریوشم
دوتاش که یه چیزه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> یعنی انقدر که این 3 ماه اومدین اینجا داد و بیداد راه انداختین میشستین میخوندین الان دانشمند شده بودین.
> دیگه بیشتر ازین نمیتونم کسیو قانع کنم
> یا علی


سلام دوست عزیز.

بنده خیلی مشتاق هستم ک بعد از اعلام نتایج هم همینطور اعلام حضور بکنید و لطف بکنید و نشون بدین کارنامه کنکورتون رو :Yahoo (15):

----------


## m.l.s

> این خبر که قدیمیه - گفته بودن که تا آخر فروردین معلوم میشه - چرا بچه ها رو اذیت میکنین


*
خبر رو تا آخر بخونید ...*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

باز خوبه میشه ترمیم کرد اه رای بیاره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## biology115

> باز خوبه میشه ترمیم کرد اه رای بیاره


یعنی ترمیم معدل دیگه واسه خرداد حتمی شده ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> یعنی ترمیم معدل دیگه واسه خرداد حتمی شده ؟؟؟؟؟



نه بابا فک نکنم برسه.... من اگه تاثیر حذف نشه میندازم سال دیگ

----------


## biology115

> نه بابا فک نکنم برسه.... من اگه تاثیر حذف نشه میندازم سال دیگ


حالا اگه ترمیم واسه خرداد اجرا نشد و از طرفی ،

تاثیر قطعی به قوه خودش باقی موند ، اونوقت چی ؟؟؟؟؟

 :15:

----------


## amoo

بچه ها من مطمنم تاثیر مثبته فقط بخونید واسه کنکور 3 ماه فرصت دارید استفاده کنید از وققتون و بیخیال معدل بشید اینو من میگم که معدلم 11 شد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> حالا اگه ترمیم واسه خرداد اجرا نشد و از طرفی ،
> 
> تاثیر قطعی به قوه خودش باقی موند ، اونوقت چی ؟؟؟؟؟



بخشنامه اومده... اکه برای امسال ( خرداد ) اجرایی بشه من نمیرم دیگ ارزش نداره ! میزارم شهریور برای سال !

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *
> خبر رو تا آخر بخونید ...*


خب دیگ این رای نیاورد - داره دوباره بررسی میشه - تازه شورای نگهبان هم هست

----------


## m.l.s

> یعنی ترمیم معدل دیگه واسه خرداد حتمی شده ؟؟؟؟؟



*ترمیم از اولش هم واسه خرداد قطعی بود و همه ی کشور میتونن ثبت نام کنن ...

مهم اینه که برای 95 اعمال میشه یا نه ...*

----------


## m.l.s

> خب دیگ این رای نیاورد - داره دوباره بررسی میشه - تازه شورای نگهبان هم هست


*
تا حالا که نرفته روی صحن علنی ...

شما خبر جدیدی دارید ؟

از کجا میدونید رای نیاورده ؟؟*

----------


## abolfazl76

تکلیف تاثیر قطعی نمرات پیش در سال 96 چی میشه؟

----------


## m.l.s

> تکلیف تاثیر قطعی نمرات پیش در سال 96 چی میشه؟


*ممکنه امسال هم تاثیر قطعی داشته باشه پیش ...

برای 95 هر تصمیمی گرفته شه الزاما برای 96 درست نیست ...

خواهشا درگیر حاشیه ها نباش از الآن

اگه سومی هم توی امتحانات حتما موفق شو*

----------


## m.l.s

> اره حقت بايد خورده شه چون حق ماها خورده ميشه بدبخت
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


*
شما شرکت خواهی کرد ترمیم رو ؟

بنظرتون میرسه به کنکور 95 ؟؟*

----------


## politician

معلومه مجلس بارای اکثریت استسفاریه تصویب میکنه چون همهشون یه جناحن وکاری به محتواندارن فقط میخوان تصویب شه

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

یه سوال اون 5 درصد سهم پیش چقدر رتبه رو جا به جا میکنه?

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

تو منطقه 1 تجربي

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> *
> تا حالا که نرفته روی صحن علنی ...
> 
> شما خبر جدیدی دارید ؟
> 
> از کجا میدونید رای نیاورده ؟؟*


نگو شما خجالت میکشم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
تو صحن نه- تو خود کومیسیون رای نیاورد به خاطر همین به صحن هم نرفت

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## amirhesam

> نگو شما خجالت میکشم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> تو صحن نه- تو خود کومیسیون رای نیاورد به خاطر همین به صحن هم نرفت



از کجا میدونی رای نیاوردش تو کمیسیون..... خا اگه رای نیاورده باشه پس باید قضیه تموم میشدش دیگه!

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## _fatemeh_

چجوریه که اینا مثلا نماینده مردم هستن ولی به نظر اکثریت مردم که میخوان باطل بشه توجه نمیکنن..  این چه کشوریه اخه  :Yahoo (101): 
حالا یکی به من بگه ترمیم معدل چی شد؟

----------


## tear_goddess

خدا کنه مثبت شه
الان میخوان ینی مستقیم بمونه ؟؟؟؟
پس رای دیوان عدالت چی میشه ؟
من نمیفهمم زبون اینا رو یکی بگه بهم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## n1ma

به قول فرهاد اصلانی, آخرش رو بگید جی میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## maryam.23

بچه ها یکی از دوستام میخواد کنکور 96 امتحان بده ! طرح ترمیم معدل چجوره ؟ تا کی وقت داره ؟ اگه نمرات سومش فقط نهایی باشه مشکلی واسش نداره ؟ اگه دی ماه 95 بخواد امتحان بده به کنکور 96 میرسه حتما ؟  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Saeedt

*>بچه ها کسی یه آمار تقریبی از تعداد معدل های بالای 19 ونیم تجربیا داره؟بالای 10 هزار نفر یا کمتره؟معدل برای من تاثیر نداره ولی تو سایت گزینه دو با چن تا اسم کاربری وارد سیستم تخمینش شدم با درصدهایی که امسال زدم با نمره هر درس ۱۸ و ۲۵ صدم رتبه کنکورمو داد یعنی اگه اشتباه نکنم برای منی هم ک معدل تاثیر ی نداره تاثیرشو داره!!!! یه بار اجازه ویرایش سابقه تحصیلی رو نمیداد چن تا دیگه ساختم با هر نیم نمره اضافه به ۱۸ ک رتبه خودمو داد تقریبا ۱۰۰ تا ۲۰۰ تراز زیاد میشد به نظرم رقابتی که بین ده هزار نفر اول تجربیه اگ تقریبا ده هزار نفرم معدل بالای ۱۹ ۱۹ و نیم داشته باشن برای یه نفر با معدل ۱۹ تمام هم معدل اگ تاثیر مستقیم داشته باشه به ضرر تموم میشه دیگ چه برسه به معدل پایینتر...با این دستکاری که تو نمره ها با همون درصدای خودم تو کنکور کردم به نظرم اصلا ترازبندی معدل یه چیز بی معنیه اینکه مثلا بگن اره اونی که معدلش۱۸ هستش یه درصدی از ۲۵ درصد معدل رو داره ...درسته این حرف به شرطی که ک واسه رتبه های بالای ۱۰ ۲۰ هزار کشوری کنکور بده در غیر اینصورت نه... یا باید معدل بالای 19 باشه یا هیچی دیگه..چون رقابت واسه نهایتا ده هزار تا صندلیه تو تخمین گزینه دو با درصدای کنکورم و نمره هر درس ۱۸ ترازم رو ۸۶۰۰ داد با همون درصدا نمره هر درس ۱۹ ۸۸۰۰( که با ۸۸۰۰ پزشکی پردیس شهرخودم میاوردم) با معدل۱۹ و نیم و ۲۰ یادم نیست ولی همینجوری بالاتر میره تراز ...به طوری که اصلا با ده درصد بیشتر کردن درصد یه درس جبران نمره پایینش نمیشه باید بیست تا سی درصد بیشتر زد که واقعا غیرممکنه تو شرایط کنکور ...حالا نمیدونم تا چه حد درست بود حرفام دوستان اگ نظری دارین بگین ..این چیزی بود ک به عینه دیدم تو تخمین چون تو نشردریافت خوندم ک نوشته بود اونی که معدل براش لحاظ نمیشه با اونی که معدلش بیسته یکیه ترازشون...*

----------


## Chandler Bing

> بچه ها یکی از دوستام میخواد کنکور 96 امتحان بده ! طرح ترمیم معدل چجوره ؟ تا کی وقت داره ؟ اگه نمرات سومش فقط نهایی باشه مشکلی واسش نداره ؟ اگه دی ماه 95 بخواد امتحان بده به کنکور 96 میرسه حتما ؟


توی ماه های خرداد ، شهریور و دی میتونه امتحان بده
البته هنوز عملی نشده 
احتمالا این خرداد برای اولین بار اجرا میشه
به ۹۶ میرسه اما ۹۵ فکر نکنم
یکی از دوستان گفت باید تو دبیرستان بزرگسالان امتحان بده

----------


## rahaz

نه تاثیر نهایی نه کنکور :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Chandler Bing

> نه تاثیر نهایی نه کنکور


از سخنان حضرت امام بود

----------


## maryam.23

> توی ماه های خرداد ، شهریور و دی میتونه امتحان بده
> البته هنوز عملی نشده 
> احتمالا این خرداد برای اولین بار اجرا میشه
> به ۹۶ میرسه اما ۹۵ فکر نکنم
> یکی از دوستان گفت باید تو دبیرستان بزرگسالان امتحان بده


آره خبرشو خوندم . فروردین تازه تصویب شده ! تصمیمی که مجلس میگیره واسه کنکور 96 هم هست ؟یعنی تاثیر معدلو میخوان بردارن

----------


## hamidaky

> اخ جون تاثیر قطعی


سوزشتو اون روزي ببينم كه تاثير قطعي نشه  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## hamlo

الان چی شد واقعا؟
تاثیر قطعی میشه یا مثبت؟
امیدوارم مثبت بشه تا کسی که خونده ضرر نکنه
کسی ام که نخونده یا ترمیم کنه یا بیخیال تاثیر مثبتش بشه
اینجوری همه راضی ان

----------


## Dr.ali

> بچه ها یکی از دوستام میخواد کنکور 96 امتحان بده ! طرح ترمیم معدل چجوره ؟ تا کی وقت داره ؟ اگه نمرات سومش فقط نهایی باشه مشکلی واسش نداره ؟ اگه دی ماه 95 بخواد امتحان بده به کنکور 96 میرسه حتما ؟


سلام آبجی
داوطلب طبق قانون میتونه فقط *یکبار* و در *یک نوبت* درس های نهایی رو امتحان بده! اگه بخوان برای خرداد95 امتحان بدن تا *آخر فروردین* (هر نوبت که میخوان امتحان بدن یک ماه قبل شروع امتحانات باید ثبت نامشون قطعی بشه) مهلت ثبت نام دارن، برای ثبت نام هم مراجعه کنند به مدارس بزرگسالان منطقه ای که دیپلم گرفتند.

----------

